

Source: Apple Is Behind Mystery Event at Bill Graham Civic Auditorium - ethan_sutin
http://hoodline.com/2015/08/source-apple-is-behind-mystery-event-at-bill-graham-civic-auditorium

======
greenyoda
Not really newsworthy until something interesting actually happens.

~~~
dang
You're right. I think this falls into the "announcement of an announcement"
category.

